# 19 month old GSD snaps and growls at me



## Sb11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Our 1.5 year old GSD (~19 months old, he turns 2 in July) has been sporadically aggressive towards me lately, he's usually fine around me until he suddenly acts as if he doesn't recognize me anymore -sniffs at me a moment or two and then starts growling at me, as if I was a stranger. I have no idea what is triggering this but it's definitely nothing I am _doing_ -I'm not sure if he senses fear or something but even that is doubtful as right up to the moment he snaps I'm as casual with him as I usually am. 

I'm in my late twenties, male; could it be a hormonal thing going on? We spoke to someone in the know and we were told to wait a few more months before we took him to mate. He's actually done this with my brother as well, though nowhere near as many times as with me (once or twice). Never bit anyone yet, though. 

I don't know if he sees me as a threat, all I do know is that he suddenly acts like he doesn't recognize me anymore, so behaves the way he would with a perceived intruder.

Unlike my wife, I am dead set against giving him away as I think this can still be remedied. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Vet check to begin with, full blood work done. 

What does he do along with the sniff and growl? Is he in a forward motion, backs up, hackles? How long does it take and what occurs for him to settle?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Absolutely a vet check.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do you intend to breed this male ? " We spoke to someone in the know and we were told to wait a few more months before we took him to mate"

that should not be happening .
sounds like the dog may have some mild seizure episode --


----------



## Sb11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Twyla said:


> Vet check to begin with, full blood work done.
> 
> What does he do along with the sniff and growl? Is he in a forward motion, backs up, hackles? How long does it take and what occurs for him to settle?


It varies, but mostly he does get into confrontation mode, exactly as I have seen him do when barking at strangers he doesn't like or other dogs. He's usually quite extroverted and friendly, obeys all commands, plays and exercises a lot -the only way I can tell he's shifted into this 'mode' is when I notice his pupils dilate all of a sudden when sniffing me. If he's up on his hind legs playing with me, he grabs me and tries to draw me closer when the aggressive behaviour is triggered.

This stops if a) he gets distracted by someone or something else, or b) he calms down by himself. The latter left me clueless as one moment he's growling at me, the next he's wagging his tail and his usual self with me. 

To add: he's never done this with either my wife or my parents.


----------



## Sb11 (Mar 8, 2013)

carmspack said:


> do you intend to breed this male ? " We spoke to someone in the know and we were told to wait a few more months before we took him to mate"
> 
> that should not be happening .
> sounds like the dog may have some mild seizure episode --


Yes, his last health check up was a two weeks ago and he's quite healthy, so we 're considering breeding, but we're open to neutering him as well if need be.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

At that age you may be dealing with his possible interest in challenging you. Although as others have stated, it might be a medical issue but you just had him checked. As some males mature and the hormones start flying and they will test their owners. 

I have one of those males and he has been trying to test me since he was 8 months old. He loves being with me and is great with others, including neutral dogs. I generally try to redirect him into something he loves to do, which in his case is playing ball. So if I see he is going there I immediately give him a command and reward with a ball or tell him to find the ball. It works everytime. I have some other approaches, but would suggest that you consider a behaviorist to help. I have been thru this before and in time it subsides as they grow out of that phase and understand their rank position, but it needs to be addressed in a firm positive way, ignoring it certain times and redirecting other times.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Was he exhibiting this behavior at the time you took him to the vet? If so, did the vet do specific testing to rule out medical issues that may cause aggression - such as thyroid?
At this point, please do not even consider breeding your dog. He could have either health or temperament issues that should not be passed down to puppies.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Was he exhibiting this behavior at the time you took him to the vet? If so, did the vet do specific testing to rule out medical issues that may cause aggression - such as thyroid?
> At this point, please do not even consider breeding your dog. He could have either health or temperament issues that should not be passed down to puppies.


Ditto. Please neuter.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Check with your vet to be sure blood work and specifically thyroid levels were done at his check up. Thyroid levels can be in the acceptable range, but if the numbers are to the lower or higher end, behavior can be affected.

I read it as this has only happened with you and your brother. Was this during play and/or rough housing? During the play, were the moves with you standing up and over him? What was the lighting like? There are so many variables that can be involved it would really take some one there observing to understand what is happening. The pupil dilation does lead me to think you have been lucky a bite hasn't occurred yet. 

As for breeding him, his temperament is questionable. Then there is also all the genetic tests needed. He really isn't a good candidate for breeding. Altering him can guarantee no pups, but may or may not affect his behavior.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sb11 said:


> Yes, his last health check up was a two weeks ago and he's quite healthy, so we 're considering breeding, but we're open to neutering him as well if need be.


Why would you consider breeding a dog with this problem? What has the dog accomplished to even consider breeding him?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Witz said:


> At that age you may be dealing with his possible interest in challenging you. Although as others have stated, it might be a medical issue but you just had him checked. As some males mature and the hormones start flying and they will test their owners.
> 
> I have one of those males and he has been trying to test me since he was 8 months old. He loves being with me and is great with others, including neutral dogs. I generally try to redirect him into something he loves to do, which in his case is playing ball. So if I see he is going there I immediately give him a command and reward with a ball or tell him to find the ball. It works everytime. I have some other approaches, but would suggest that you consider a behaviorist to help. I have been thru this before and in time it subsides as they grow out of that phase and understand their rank position, but it needs to be addressed in a firm positive way, ignoring it certain times and redirecting other times.


Agreed that this behavior can be a test of the owner. I have a male 5yo who we went thru a similiar set of behavior with in the past when he was around 2 yo. One would never know it now, although he still is a VERY dominant pushy dog who likes to test his limits now and then.


----------



## Rodimus80 (Jan 13, 2013)

This sounds like another example of someone with the wrong breed of dog. And you want to breed? You can't even claim Pack Leader with him yet and you are talking about breeding? No. Go and try and make money doing something else. There are far too many GSDs out there that should never have been bred but someone didn't care and just wanted money and that makes me sick. I have a 9 month intact male and he never challenges me or my wife and two little girls. But then I work from home so the dog has never been away from me for more then 4 hours and even then he was crated. And at the first sight of any overaggressive behavior towards a pack mate I remind him of the pecking order. I don't hit. I don't have to. He knows by my body language when his behavior is unacceptable in the home. And as for him jumping on you, that should never happen unless his is invited. And even then, I don't allow it often. It's a dominant behavior and I will not allow him to display it to me or my family. I love my GSD, but with that love comes strict and firm leadership. But then, I am 6'2 220lbs, so a 80lb GSD does not put the fear in me at all. If he ever looked at me in a challenging way, like ears back, fur on rear end sticking up, I would challenge him by standing my ground and matching eye contact. In my mind I am telling him to submit, and every time he backs away I move forward. As soon as he submits by either sitting or laying down, I walk away. So far it has been a very good success.


----------

